# Ormond Beach ???



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)

One of the best surf fishing experiances that i have ever had occured at ormond beach a couple of years ago right at the Daytona beach border. I was fishing behind the hotel in the early evening and had caught a couple of small whiting. I saw a local riding a bike south on the beach with a fishing pole in his hand. As he approached I asked how he was doing? He said he had just been fishing about 10 min and had caught 2 big black drum and had broken his rod while casting. He was agrivated!!! I asked him what bait he was using? He told me to walk up the beach to a pole that marked the location of a wreck just beyond the breakers. He then gave me his bait. It was fresh shrimp that he had peeled and had them soaking in a bath of clam juice. I followed his advice and during the next 3 hrs I caught over 30 black drum between the estimated weights of 5-20lbs. The action was so fast that I rarly even placed my rod in the spike. By dark I had used the last scrap of bait and could have kept catching if I hadn't. (I have since tried the shrimp in clam oil and had zero success with it) 

My question is , Is this a hot spot and does anyone else have any experiance with this bait combo. (I never read of any fishing going on in that area on this post.)


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Not familiar with the "wreck", but there is the remnants of the old pier in Ormond that is pretty productive from the surf.


----------



## chmcclam (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm very familiar with the wreck...I'm an Ormond resident, and I fish that spot regularly. It's the "Nathan F Cobb" located at the Cardinal approach. The wreck is marked by a single post on the beach. That is probably one of the best surf spots (besides the inlet) in Ormond / Daytona. If you don't get hung up, it's an excellent spot for Drum, sheepshead, whiting etc...but I haven't caught any Pomps there. As far as the bait, the clam juice is just a technique. I have never soaked shrimp before, but many people do it. I just about always use fresh dead shrimp or live fidlers work great there for sheepshead.


----------

